# Is it necessary to semi-cure if using transfers immediately?



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, quick question about printing plastisol transfers. I'm printing one color (white) transfers on T-75 paper and using a cap press to apply the print to trucker hats. 

After printing the ink to the paper, I coat the wet ink with powder adhesive, and then use my Heat Press to semi-cure the ink, before using a cap press to apply the semi-cured transfers to the hats. 

As you probably guessed, I'm having a hard time getting the transfers properly semi-cured with the heat press. So my question is this: If I don't plan on storing the heat transfers, but instead will use them immediately, is it even really necessary to semi-cure the ink prior to applying to the caps? Aside from the fact that wet ink will get all over the cap when positioning the transfer for the cap press, is there a problem with skipping the semi-cure step and just going straight to full-curing by heat pressing the transfer onto the hat?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I would semi cure the ink in a tunnel dryer or flash unit or at the very least use a heat gun. I would never try to put a wet ink transfer on a cap.


----------



## Rikky383 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. It's more of a hypothetical question. I do not plan on putting completely wet transfers onto the hats but was wondering if, in theory, the semi-curing process can be skipped with the same end results. The reason I ask is because then I won't worry too much about transfers that I attempt to semi-cure but remain slightly "tacky" to the touch. A tunnel dryer or heat gun would be great, unfortunately I'm working with what I got. Anybody?


----------



## inkrediblenz (Feb 12, 2014)

You've said it yourself already. If it looks like a bad idea it probably is. Depends on the image though.

The gelling process ensures the transfer stays in shape when you clamp pressure down on it, keeping the edges of the image sharp and clean as opposed to a wet smudged mess.

Give it a go though, they're your hats lol! You'll only need to do one or two before you lose interest and revert back to a safer tried and true industry standard.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

you must semi cure them before applying, other than the obvious reason of smearing, they wont be as opaque as they would if they were cured. Use a heat gun to partially cure if thats all you can use, it works.


----------

